# Paph. gratrixianum on ebay...who's bidding



## abax (Jun 1, 2012)

against me???!!! Gotta be somebody here, right? Come
on out and face me, you scoundrel. It's a two growth plant
and maybe we can work something out about division before the price gets too high. I'm willing to outbid
outrageously, you know.:evil::evil::evil:


----------



## Brandon Tam (Jun 1, 2012)

Hahahaha! Seems like you really want this gratrixianum!


----------



## paphreek (Jun 2, 2012)

Paph gratrixianum on EBay? Thanks for the tip, Angela! Can't talk more...'gotta go bid! oke:


----------



## abax (Jun 2, 2012)

Ross, I have friends in Minnesota with white ties and violin cases that don't have violins in them. Be warned.


----------



## paphreek (Jun 2, 2012)

Uffdah! the Minnesota Mafia. Yah, Sure, You betcha'...... I'll know my days are numbered when the Godfather hands me a slice of lutefisk.


----------



## abax (Jun 3, 2012)

;>)


----------



## Candace (Jun 3, 2012)

It ain't me:>


----------



## newbud (Jun 3, 2012)

Very nice. I have a seedling but this is really well grown if you can believe the pictures. I might have to get in on this too.


----------



## Ruth (Jun 3, 2012)

> I might have to get in on this too.


I don't know, it might be dangerous


----------



## abax (Jun 4, 2012)

I won the auction and paid a probably ridiculous price, but
somehow my ego got in the way. I'm sure ebay encourages this kind of behavior and I fell for it...first time
for everything. :>) Anyway, I got the two Paphs. I wanted. *roll eyes*


----------



## paphreek (Jun 4, 2012)

What did you get in addition to the gratrixianum?


----------



## newbud (Jun 4, 2012)

There's another one on Ebay. I thought that is the one you were bidding on. I show 6 days left. 1 bid for $15 + $10 shipping.


----------



## abax (Jun 5, 2012)

It's a delenatii cross...Ho Chi Minh x delenatii...I think. It's late and I'm a bit addled, but I think that's right. Impulse
bid, you know. The grax. is located in Washington state and the seller is named Bateman. Great ratings and someone here recommended her Paphs. I've forgotten
who gave the good review now. She's fast; the package is already coming my way. I'll post when the plants get
here. Just remembered the seller is orchidsno.

I hope whomever bids on the grax. doesn't get carried away like I did. I sure she's offering them one at a time to
get max amount of money. It's 2:35 am and that's when I do goofy stuff on my laptop. *roll eyes*


----------



## newbud (Jun 5, 2012)

orchidsno = The seller UserID you entered was not found


----------



## newbud (Jun 5, 2012)

It just shot up...so somebody else wants one too.

Paphiopedilum gratrixianum - Orchid Species!
Item condition:	--
Time left:	5d 08h (Jun 10, 201218:12:46 PDT)
Current bid:	US $30.99	
[ 2 bids ]

Place bid
Enter US $31.99 or more


----------



## Eric Muehlbauer (Jun 5, 2012)

I think you mean orchidsnw. I'm one of the people who said good things about her. I think its Seattle Orchid Co.


----------



## abax (Jun 6, 2012)

Thank you, Eric. As I said, I'm a bit addled by the time I
reach my computer and often dis-remember things. I think her name is Joan Bateman...maybe? Anyway, I took your recommendation to heart when I saw the grax. and remembered your favorable comment.

That's exactly how the plant I bid on started. Someone bid 31.99 and I bid just a bit higher and got it. Sorry about the seller name error. I was thinking "snow" for
some reason. "orchidsnw" is right. Forgive me, newbud, I'm old as dirt.


----------



## Scott Ware (Jun 6, 2012)

Joan Bateman and Mark Srull operate Orchidaceae, Inc. in Walla Walla, Washington. Without question, some of the best grown orchids in the business.


----------



## newbud (Jun 6, 2012)

I agree. That's where I got my F.C. Puddle the other day.


----------



## paphreek (Jun 7, 2012)

Scott Ware said:


> Joan Bateman and Mark Srull operate Orchidaceae, Inc. in Walla Walla, Washington. Without question, some of the best grown orchids in the business.



I agree. They have excellent plants.


----------

